# Tai - true vocation found!



## TAIsMom (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi all!!

My dad has been in the hospital and the skilled nursing facility for the last month due to his diabetes and pneumonia. I'm happy to say that my dad is on the mend and is doing well. Also, Tai and I have been in the hospital and skilled nursing facility every day since he was admitted. Tai LOVES it. First he was doing the rounds of the hospital. He's just a pup, but he has a very official looking vest-harness that he wears, and I took him everywhere just saying that he was a "puppy in training", hoping that he would act well ... and he DID. He loves meeting everyone, whether it's in their rooms or in the hallway. I was even approached to take Tai to the pediatric x-ray facility so he could entertain the kids that were waiting there. I wish I had some pictures of Tai with a little 9 month old girl waiting in the emergency room. He was amazing. He let her hold onto him and help her walk around the waiting room. It is one of the MANY times that I wish that I could take pictures like Crispycrunch!! I would have won the July photo entry hands down! 

Now that my dad is in the skilled nursing facility he doesn't get so much interaction with the little kids that he loves, but I found out that he's just as gentle with the elderly. My dad's roommate is a 91 year old gentleman with a broken pelvis that loves dogs and Tai absolutely loves just lying there with his head on Fred's lap, letting him pet him. 

I'm in the process of training him as a therapy dog. He's truly happy seeing everyone at the hospital and absolutely loves the interaction.

Tai is still very hyper and has his zoomies and needs to chase birds (which thankfully are very abundant at the hospital. He's caught 2, he prefers dove, when he's off lead, and scared my mom to death until she found out that he just brought them to me and I could let them go again. He has a very soft mouth.) And we go for a run or for a play at the dog park for 2 hours before we do our "rounds"). 

Question ... has anyone else here considered training their V as a therapy dog? Tai is, so far, the most social dog that I've ever had. He truly loves being in the hospital and seeing all the people in their rooms or in the hallways. I think it's funny. Everyone knows him by name rather than me. HAHA! 

Here's a picture of Tai with two little girls in one of the outdoor parts of the hospital. Again, I wish I could take better pictures. For the most part he just sat there letting the girls love on him. ;D


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Best wishes to your dad... Super duper fast recovery. 

When I am not feeling well, the boy behaves so well, makes me guilty. I swear I recover faster just because.


----------



## TAIsMom (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for the response! Tai's so mellow at the hospital, it's like he knows that people don't feel good and just want to be loved ... and he's all about giving the love! 

I've gotten some negative response, but mainly it's just because of his size ... which I don't think is very big. He's only 7 months old (this week) and he's 36 lbs. and kinda ribby in my opinion ... not for lack of eating (we do mostly raw diet). In any case he's not going to be a big V (Mam was only 42 and Sire was 50 lbs). but bigger than the little dogs they are used to. He's still very good and doesn't bark or make a fuss. He truly likes being there. I am wondering if anyone else has thought of taking their V in as a therapy dog?? Am I the only one?? ???


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Rudy is in care centers 2x a month and He a whopper at 67 to 69lbs

they love his ways and gifts

Willow is on his heals as well she is still too froggy : 

Giving more then you get

and the smiles for miles'


He also has his seeing eye Mate certified

as my eyes grow less

He will back my fight for life ;D

He loves his Vest

thanks for all of You risking some

1 hand up can save a life


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I think that's great and glad to hear that your Dad is on the mend! 

I've actually thought about working with Cash as a therapy dog. Last summer when he was just a little older than Tai I was taking him through a canine good citizen class and he did great. The trainers suggested that I think about him as a therapy dog because he has the right temperament for it, he's not afraid of anything (like wheelchairs, crutches, etc), and he has a disability himself (3 legs  ). I've also had other people suggest that I think about him as a therapy dog for wounded veterans or children with disabilities. 

I was seriously considering it last summer and then things in my dog world went south - my other two dogs passed away and then I got Penny and she has a serious leg injury that took up most of my free time for about a month. Things are back on track now and I've been spending a lot of my time working with Penny lately since she's back from doggy boot camp. But now that you've brought up this subject again, I think that I should revisit it for Cash. 

V's are such loving dogs, I think they would make great therapy dogs. Keep us posted on Tai's progress if you decide to keep going down this path. Good luck!


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Taismom, best wishes to your Dad and glad he is on the mend.

I think that's so great you're doing that with Tai, I have thought about it so many times because of how social she is and what joy she brings to everyone who meets her and, like Data, how therapeutic she is if my partner or I are poorly, but I actually have no clue where to start or who to contact about it! 

Also, we would need to get 4 paws on the floor mastered first I think!

Good boy Tai, well done!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

well done Tai and Taismom, great story to hear, warms the cockles of my heart ;D. I'd love Ruby to be able to be a therapy dog, but there's no chance on god's earth of that happening, she has a real dislike of strangers that try and pet her when she's on a lead. That's only adults I hasten to add, with kids she's brilliant.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Tai's Mom,

The forum has a therapy dog. Look up *finch* in the archives. She has not posted in a long time...might want to PM her and see how things have been going since she was certified.

v.


----------



## abatt (Jul 10, 2012)

I am surprised that the size was an issue. I saw quite a few therapy dogs and they were all bigger than a vizsla. We have a black russian terrier in the neighborhood, looks like a huge black teddy bear. He works as a therapy dog in court, helps kids who have to testify as witnesses to violent crimes.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

TAIsMom - you've inspired me to re-evaluate this topic for Cash. I've been in contact with a local therapy dog program and I'm going to have him evaluated in August. I guess now it's time to freshen up on his commands and make sure that he has them down.


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

I've been thinking about training Kafka as a therapy dog. At the moment I think she's not ready yet (she'll be good for a while but eventually can't resist a jump to lick their faces) ... but we're working on it.
I think in most states the first step would be to get the Canine Good Citizen certificate (Kafka got it a month ago.. I must say, I did take her out for three hours just before the test )
Look for an organization in your city that can certify your dog. For example: http://www.loveonaleash.org/
It seems like Tai would easily pass and be a wonderful therapy dog. Keep us posted!


----------



## TAIsMom (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi!!! News from the wilds of Tucson. Long time no post! Well, dad has been in and out of the hospital and care facility since my last post and once again doing much better. Tai has been with us the whole time and is amazing working with everyone. He's practically a fixture here at my dads care facility. 
;D

Thanks for everyone's well wishes, and I will definitely attest to how great this breed is as a therapy dog ..... Especially when you find an awesome dog park nearby! It was puppyfest 2013 there this am. We blow off our steam in the am and visit, love and sleep for the rest of the day. 

Hope all are doing well!

Jenny


----------

